# Spencer Lake?



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

Hoping to get a little info about it. Is it public, whats the fishing like, where to go from shore, ect. any info would be appreciated considering ive never heard of it till about an hour ago lol


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Never tried it, but a local wildlife officer said its heavily pressured and fished out.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

some big cats in there...so heavily pressured. If you don't have a boat its pointless and electric only too.


----------



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow those werent the answers i was lookin for lol I googled it and a website called fishingworks had some reviews that made it sound amazing. Im not even looking for monsters, id just like to be able to go out and catch a handful of 15-20 inchers, does anyone know of a place where i can do this?


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

I used to fish Spencer routinely, but that's been decades ago now. Catches of bass from the shore were good, especially after they changed the regs to prohibit the removal of sub-15" fish. The lake is divided by a cuaseway. I always did better in the basin to hold the spillway. Again, I haven't fished there for many years, so take this with a grain of salt. Word of "fished out" and similar is pretty disheartening.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

live2fish2live said:


> Wow those werent the answers i was lookin for lol I googled it and a website called fishingworks had some reviews that made it sound amazing. Im not even looking for monsters, id just like to be able to go out and catch a handful of 15-20 inchers, does anyone know of a place where i can do this?


Moggie, Hickley, Nimisila, Ladue are all electric.

Long Lake is a wake zone, so small boats do well there.

Springfield and Summit are good to fish. Just watch for gators on Summit. 

Take your pick...


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have fished there twice this year, my biggest bass was 16in. I also caught a nice 11.5 in crappie. There are some nice bass in there.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I went to Spencer last Saturday, and it was a good thing I got there early, or I wouldn't have gotten a spot. _Lots_ of people, stayed 'till 2 ayem and only caught one channel. 
Last time I'll try night fishing there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Live2.....You've got Portage, Moggie and Ladue in your backyard, not to mention the river, by Kent and lake Rockwell. Why drive out to Spencer? Rather than finding that magic lake, you should work your favorite lake until you find the magic.... BTW.. I thought you had a mohawk in your pic. LOL --Tim


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i agree with mogadore and ladue and nimisila for size and numbers


----------



## live2fish2live (Aug 4, 2010)

I completely agree with you. Its just that a friend of mine has just gotten into fishing and he keeps pestering me about all kinds of places, and i keep telling him that portage and moggie are the places to go. We went once and didnt catch anything so he thinks going everywhere is gonna make for better fishing. I also appreciate all the comments and info by everyone else as well. thanks guys


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

ON a side note....that fishworks site is useless for anything other than finding a lake and seeing if its public or not.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

LaDue, by the way, has been overrun by invasive white perch. I did some recent electrofishing work out there, and white perch thoroughly dominated the catch. Bleccchhh! If you fish bait, expect to be hassled by white perch at LaDue.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I fished Spencer a-lot as kid by shore, boat and ice. There are bass in there and there are a few nice ones. I saw a-lot of people keeping undersize bass as a kid there. Spring is the best time-like all other lakes

Wellington upground is my prefered lake in that area. We catch a-lot of bass, gills, perch and crappie through the ice. The trick to Wellington in finding a clean flat and working it. I use an aquaview when ice fishing and can tall you there are a-lot of bass in that lake. We even catch pike once in awhile

if you have a boat i would fish east harbor this time of the year for largemouth


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Made the trip up there with the Yak earlier this year. Caught a handfull of largemouths biggest was 16".

This lake if chalked full of stunted crappie. You can catch about 100 crappie in a day if you wanted but all seemed to be in the 6-8 inch range with a few keeper size fish.

As far as pressure. I have never seen that many boats on an electric only lake that size before....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

live2fish2live said:


> I completely agree with you. Its just that a friend of mine has just gotten into fishing and he keeps pestering me about all kinds of places, and i keep telling him that portage and moggie are the places to go. We went once and didnt catch anything so he thinks going everywhere is gonna make for better fishing. I also appreciate all the comments and info by everyone else as well. thanks guys


You are better served to fish one lake very often and learn the patterns, structure and bait fish habits. Once you begin to understand the lake, then you can take those understandings elsewhere. If you keep moving around to different bodies of water, you'll never figure anything out.

I just got a boat and started fishing Moggie this year. I'm out there typically 4 times a month...sometimes more. I learn A LOT every time out. I think I'll need at least another year to begin to understand what is going on in different seasons. I got skunked the first two times. I no longer get skunked on Moggie...knock on wood...but you have to put in the work.

Edit: I'd be remiss if I did not give props to Leeabu for giving me some hints on Moggie.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

"but you have to put in the work." The best advice you can get!


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

fished it lake week 35 crappies 15 blue gill a 17in bass and 4 catfish 1 was 6 pounds all in about 3 hours in 8 fow with bobbers and a jig on the bottom with a wax worm and cats came on cut shad


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Spencer is still a good catfishing lake. I fish at night there, the secret is that the catbite starts at about 2am, and goes till about 5am, don't know why but its consitent enough for me to start at 2am. I use fresh shrimp under a bobber in about 3-6ft of water, my largest cat has been 28 inches, i guess about 8lbs, some nights the fishing is outstanding expecially when nite is cloudy, and slight wind. Haven't seen decent bass, or crappie come out of that lake yet.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

every time i go there i get alot of crappies and blue gills ive seen a few 7lbers bass pulled and kept but i got 3 crappies over 15in there this year and alot in the 11in range all out of a boat nothing but cats from shore


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

chris311, Where exactly are you finding 8 fow??LOL!


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

off the main channel by the stumps 8 foot just drift bobbers through there and over the 12 foot area


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i really like spencer lake


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

chris311 said:


> off the main channel by the stumps 8 foot just drift bobbers through there and over the 12 foot area


What main channel are you talking about? Are you sure you have the right state?


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

ya right state the old creek channel its between 10 and 12 foot i use a depth finder and its easy to find i fish that lake every week and always catch fish the water is down right now but during the summer its that depth its about 9 foot in the channel


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it is pretty low right now. i was a little disapointed i couldn't take my boat thru the tube and fish the north side


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I live down the road from spencer lake, Its an amazing bass fishing if you know where to go and how to fish it. Go to the South dam if you want some nice cats. Use live chubs and also go to the North side of the small penninsula on the left, topside of the lake about 100 yards by the large tree, that is prime channel catfish territory. For bass try the north Top of the lake on the left side of the clearing. Use tubes it works great for evening summertime. NEVER go on the sidewalk running down the lake there is nothing big there. Stay off the docks and always stay on those little paths on the side of the lake by the boat docks. you'll find them there a little secret only locals know about, work your way up and down those you'll catch some bass you have to work hard for them.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

fished there on sunday 3 guys 31 crappies all over 9in and about 20 below 10 gills and 2 1-2pound bass all off a boat in the middle of small chubs in 2 hours great day still lots of fish in the lake all fish let go also


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Where is this lake? I've never heard of it.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

it's just outside of spencer


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

There is also a river by Spencer lake. Its good for smallies and cats. YOu can only wade through it. Too small for most boats.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have fished the river for small mouth but never for cats ill have to try in the spring for them has there ever been any big cats pulled from there


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i always get some nice ones in spencer on cut shad or live gills but never fished shad in the river i might go try spencer for some late season cats tomorrow


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

If you go tommorow for some cats, wait till way past dark to go. There is deer hunting in the park and its gun season. There are alot of irresponsible people doing deer drives through shooting alot. We've heard them all week... be careful and happy fishing.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I come home from college and read this post about my home lake and i got that itch to catch me some real late catfish. well that itch lasted about 5 minutes due to about 2-4 inches of ice being on. what a buzz kill


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Yea my bro caught a 20'' channel a few summers ago. But up the river about a mile by this old dam with a huge pool behind it.


----------



## CherokeeKid (Aug 10, 2011)

Me and my boy fished Spencer a few months ago. We got there between 9 and 10 am, he caught a small catfish our first 5 minutes there (piece of corn) and then we didn't catch anything else for the next six hours. Kinda felt like a waste since it was such a long drive.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Haven't fished it in some time but I used to catch nice largemouth out of there ( 3-6lbers) and also have caught some monster channel cats over 25" at night with chicken liver. Not sure if its the same, been a few years. I know I haven't caught as big of cats the last time I was there. Not sure if people just kept too many or what..?


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

caught my best bass every there in the spring on a KVD 1.5 about 4 feet from shore if i can find the pic. ill post it later


----------

